
Hunala aims to be ‘Waze for coronavirus’ - hhs
https://news.yale.edu/2020/06/05/yale-app-hunala-aims-be-waze-coronavirus
======
verganileonardo
This is probably the worst analogy for what a company does that I have ever
seen.

~~~
bhupy
Why? As obnoxious as it is, it was immediately clear to me that this system
relies on crowd-sourced self-reported health data to help others assess risk.
As far as analogies go, it served its purpose.

~~~
mandelbrotwurst
Well, FWIW I read it as "an app to get directions to coronavirus".

~~~
tomjakubowski
Waze started out as a crowdsourced police avoidance app for drivers, which is
a closer fit to the analogy.

------
mfer
On their site they have a map of counties and risk level. Some counties I know
of that currently have few cases are labeled as very high risk. They had cases
in the past but the numbers have fallen. This makes me question the usefulness
of the presentation.

~~~
OldHand2018
If you live in a county with a lot of people, county-level data is useless. If
you don't live in a county with a lot of people, your risk is pretty low.

Look at the zip code based stats in a single large county. The variance is
insanely large:

[http://www.dph.illinois.gov/covid19/covid19-statistics](http://www.dph.illinois.gov/covid19/covid19-statistics)

------
tobowers
Our team is building [https://birdlevel.com/](https://birdlevel.com/) which
lets HR teams get actionable insights into the well being of their employees.
I'd love to explore integrating Hunala data and inferences into an office-
localized experience for teams.

~~~
hhs
This is a neat idea, have you found a need to gain a minimum number of
employees for insights?

~~~
tobowers
It’s not about well being than pure physical risk so small numbers are still
helpful.

~~~
tobowers
*more about well being

~~~
hhs
Good to know, thanks.

------
jtokoph
An app for coronavirus to get directions to its next host?

------
devin
The privacy policy sent me packing.

------
Exmoor
This may be a poor comparison. I had to sit here and think really hard to even
remember what Waze does. Remember commuting?

